# Need Advice - 1986 300ZX Sell or Fix?



## mmcbabe (Jul 12, 2016)

Hello All, I have a burgundy 1986 Nissan 300ZX - 2+2 with T-tops. It was top of the line when it came out. I blew the original motor and had the motor replaced. Apparently the mechanic who did the work did a bad job because then a fire broke out in the engine. My question is, do I just sell this car for parts or try to have it fixed? I am a woman who appreciates cars but I do not know anything about fixing them. The car is located in New York.

Thank you sincerely for any help you can offer. I really appreciate it. 

MMc.:x


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Without knowing the extent of the damage, the condition of the rest of the car, what it will cost to fix nor your financial situation, it is impossible for us to tell you what to do. There were a lot of Z31's made and quite a few that are still around and they have not quite hit the "collector status" nor values that the earlier 240Z-280ZX's are starting to see. Halfway decent examples of the models can still be had in the $3000-$5000 range, so it doesn't make sense to dump a whole lot of money into it unless the body and interior are in exceptional condition.


----------



## mmcbabe (Jul 12, 2016)

Hello, I still have this car, 1986 Nissan 300 ZX 2+2. The interior and exterior are in excellent condition but I don’t know how to go about replacing the engine and repairing the damage from the fire. Is there any Nissan mechanic in New York that could take a look?

Thank you.


----------

